# Compaq Presario A900 downgrade to xp drivers



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,
I have Vista Basic but i wanted to install XP and so I wanted to know what drivers i would be needing.
Please could you help me find the appropriate drivers and give me the download links and if possible also the order of the drivers to be installed.

And also I did the "Automatic Product Detection" on HP's website and it said that i had a 'Compaq Presario A910EM Notebook PC' but it clearly shows above my screen next to my in-built webcam that I have a 'Presario A900' ....!!!!!!

Thankyou.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you have a A900 series which would include the A910oem this is a vista machine so getting xp drivers may be a time consuming task,download the trial version of everest ultimate http://www.lavalys.com/products/everest-pc-diagnostics and run it from the report you need to gather the pci\ven and dev for your hardware and post the info or follow the info here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network Adapter
Bus Type PCI Express 1.0 x1
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 168C-001C
Subsystem ID 103C-137B
Device Class  0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM I/O Controller Hub 8 (ICH8M) ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM I/O Controller Hub 8 (ICH8M)
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-2448
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision F3
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller
Bus Type PCI Express 1.0
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 27 / 0
Device ID 8086-284B
Subsystem ID 14F1-5051
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - PATA Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - PATA Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-2850
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - PCI Express Root Port 1 ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - PCI Express Root Port 1
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 0
Device ID 8086-283F
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - SATA AHCI Controller ]

Device Properties:
 Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - SATA AHCI Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 2
Device ID 8086-2829
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0106 (SATA Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - SMBus Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - SMBus Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-283E
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0C05 (SMBus Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-2830
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-2831
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB Universal Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-2832
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-2836
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M-DO - LPC Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M-DO - LPC Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-2815
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel GL960/GM965 Chipset - Graphics Controller 0 [C-0] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel GL960/GM965 Chipset - Graphics Controller 0 [C-0]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 8086-2A02
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel GL960/GM965 Chipset - Graphics Controller 1 [C-0] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel GL960/GM965 Chipset - Graphics Controller 1 [C-0]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 1
Device ID 8086-2A03
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0380 (Display Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel GL960/GM965/PM965 Chipset - Memory Controller Hub [C-0] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel GL960/GM965/PM965 Chipset - Memory Controller Hub [C-0]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2A00
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 1 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8139
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 10
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may work for your network adapter http://download.cnet.com/Atheros-AR5006X-Wireless-Network-Adapter/3000-2112_4-79268.html please post the pci\ven\dev id numbers


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thankyou joeten...
I am sorry ... i really don't know how to find the pci\ven\dev id numbers. Are they in the rest of the report I did in Everest... if so could you tell me where???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have alook at this it will give you a idea of what your looking for 
http://forums.lavalys.com/index.php?showtopic=3404


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry for not repling back soon....



joeten said:


> Hi have alook at this it will give you a idea of what your looking for
> http://forums.lavalys.com/index.php?showtopic=3404


joeten, I have minimum knowledge about computers... and aI still don't know what I am looking for.

Please could you help me out...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi from the report generated by everest your hardware will have a set of id's similar to those in the link so there will be one for each piece you will see pci,ven,dev and the numbers


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

i still can not find what you are saying...
so i have attached the whole report

And also please could you post an example of what you meant from the report i got.
Thankyou


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi from your report 
[ Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller ]

Device Properties:
 Device Description Intel 82801HBM ICH8M - High Definition Audio Controller
Device Description (Windows) High Definition Audio Controller
Bus Type PCI
Device ID 8086-284B
Subsystem ID 14F1-5051
Revision 03
Hardware ID


> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_505114F1&REV_03


 [ Conexant Cx20561 ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Conexant Cx20561
Device Description (Windows) Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221
Device Type Audio
Bus Type HDAUDIO
Device ID 14F1-5051
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Revision 1000
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000

[ Conexant Cx20561 ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Conexant Cx20561
Device Description (Windows) HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Device Type Modem
Bus Type HDAUDIO
Device ID 14F1-5051
Subsystem ID 103C-30D9
Revision 1000
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sorry for not replying for a long time...
I had the vista drivers downloaded for my own model (Compaq Presario A910EM Notebook PC). Would these vista drivers work for XP???

And did you find the drivers?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi my last reply was a response to your request for a example of what your looking fo in the report which I provided,please look in your report and scroll down untill you see info similar to the above example gather all the info for the hardware and post it,I will be happy to try to find the drivers ( move your scroll bar down around 2" to 2.5")


----------

